
Autonomous cars witho human drivers will be allowed on Cali roads starting in 2018 - el_duderino
https://www.theverge.com/2017/10/11/16458850/self-driving-car-california-dmv-regulations
======
oblib
This does not excite me. Honestly, it amounts to another dummy I have to look
out for while driving.

I appreciate the tech and do look forward to a day when it's widely
implemented but I'm not near convinced it's ready and lives are on the line
here. "Insurance" can't fix that problem.

But... I don't live in California anymore so I can still easily avoid them :D

